# What Color is He?



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

Looks like a liver chestnut to me. On his one dark leg, you can see the hair lightens around the coronet which I believe is a chestnut trait.

Looks like two different horses with his spots coming in the winter. Cute boy.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

You can hardship register him since he's a gelding and has color. Just put Unknown/Unknown on his paperwork and I believe you have to submit a gelding report.

No idea on the color, he's cute! Snowflake/roaning pattern maybe?


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I would go with dark liver chestnut as well


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm going to wait and see some more opinions. In some photos he looks like he has the dark points on his legs of a bay or brown but in others he doesn't.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I wanna go outside the box here. I think he is black. Appaloosa, as well as giving funky white patterning, can also mess with the base colour too. It often gives the base colour a bit of "bronzing" - making it seem redder than it is. An example I always trot out (excuse the pun) is this mare. She has been tested, and is actually a grulla with appaloosa.










Bear in mind, appaloosa is my weak area for judging colour, so when ND comes in and tells me I am wrong, believe her, not me


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Any new born/foal pics of him? I don't like giving definitives on Appaloosa base colors except on foals due to the reasons chiilaa listed.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Chiilaa said:


> I wanna go outside the box here. I think he is black. Appaloosa, as well as giving funky white patterning, can also mess with the base colour too. It often gives the base colour a bit of "bronzing" - making it seem redder than it is. An example I always trot out (excuse the pun) is this mare. She has been tested, and is actually a grulla with appaloosa.
> 
> 
> Bear in mind, appaloosa is my weak area for judging colour, so when ND comes in and tells me I am wrong, believe her, not me


Wow, that is a grulla?! Grulla is usually a greyish shade, isn't it? Nutty how the Appy can change it! Beautiful though! 
OP's horse is adorable as well!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Yep that mare is 100% grulla. She looked it in her foal coat, and was tested as well. She is one of the best (and extreme) examples of how the appaloosa color genes screw with color.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> Yep that mare is 100% grulla. She looked it in her foal coat, and was tested as well. She is one of the best (and extreme) examples of how the appaloosa color genes screw with color.


No kidding! I had noticed that some of the Appy whitening can affect the visual appearance of the base color, but never to such an extreme!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

no foal picture  the weanling pictures are the earliest, taken just after purchase.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Don't know much about Appy's coloring trends but yes do know that first 5 yrs they can go through some real color changes:shock:. A cousin of Hubby's raised Appys for a while & they had bought a yearling filly that was looked steel black grey in coloring {best I can describe}. They had a stud that was older that was similar coloring,thought she would grow up looking like him. Her riding mare was a spotted red roan coloring. We went out one spring to pasture & she said who new out here? Saw 2 red roan looking horses,yes her riding mare & yup the other one of them was the filly:wink: The one I had known to be dark steel/black color as youngster,she was now a 3 yr old & almost magically changed color over the winter!!!:lol: Could not believe it!!!


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

paintedpastures said:


> Don't know much about Appy's coloring trends but yes do know that first 5 yrs they can go through some real color changes:shock:. A cousin of Hubby's raised Appys for a while & they had bought a yearling filly that was looked steel black grey in coloring {best I can describe}. They had a stud that was older that was similar coloring,thought she would grow up looking like him. Her riding mare was a spotted red roan coloring. We went out one spring to pasture & she said who new out here? Saw 2 red roan looking horses,yes her riding mare & yup the other one of them was the filly:wink: The one I had known to be dark steel/black color as youngster,she was now a 3 yr old & almost magically changed color over the winter!!!:lol: Could not believe it!!!


Crazy 
Here is for hoping my half appy buttermilk buckskin mare won't change. lol I doubt she could much anyhow, aside from the normal seasonal coats... she also will be 5 next month, so I think we are safe..


----------

